

1992 Touch-Screen UI Video by Java inventor invalidates so called "IP"... - manguy

This Touch-Screen UI Video from 1992 by the inventor of Java invalidates the so called "IP" of most companies…<p>Sun Star7 Demo - The Video that makes Touchscreen UI patents look like a JOKE<p>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CsTH9S79qI<p>Quick, somebody send this to Samsung!
======
mikecane
I don't see any multitouch, but that inertial scrolling is very interesting.

~~~
manguy
Maybe we should ask Mr. Java, if he has other videos about multi-touch!!

